# Nebenerwerb Ja/Nein (Gewerbeantrag)



## KornUndSprite (16. August 2004)

Hallo
Ich habe bei der Suche nichts dazu gefunden deswegen hier mein Anliegen:
Ich sitze gerade vor dem Gewerbeantrag und muss da ankreuzen ob Nebenerwerb oder nicht. Ich bin kein Schüler, nicht berufstätig aber nächstes Jahr Student. Da ich sonst kein Einkommen habe ist es doch eigentlich kein Nebenerwerb oder? Aber kann ich dann zB auch noch auf Lohnsteuerkarte arbeiten. Welche Bedeutung hat diese Option genau? 
Vielen Dank schonmal
KornUndSprite


----------



## melmager (18. August 2004)

Nun das Finanzamt stuft dich dann entsprechend ein
Sprich wenn du kein Nebenerwerb hast geht das Finanzamt erstmal davon aus das du einen entspechenden Umsatz hast um davon leben zu können.

Sprich du darfst öfter Umsatzsteuer melden und das Finazamt geht erstmal davon aus das du auch Einkommensteuer zahlst 

Mit andren Worten wenn bei deinem Gewerbe nur ein zusätzliches Taschengeld 
"dabei rum kommt" ist es ein Nebenerwerb.


----------

